
Busy Beavers, and the Quest for Big Numbers (2012) - octosphere
https://jeremykun.com/2012/02/08/busy-beavers-and-the-quest-for-big-numbers/
======
saagarjha
Hiener Marxen’s page is dead, unfortunately, as I found out rather painfully
when solving a competition problem related to busy beavers.

~~~
andreareina
[http://web.archive.org/web/20170620023155/http://www.drb.ins...](http://web.archive.org/web/20170620023155/http://www.drb.insel.de/~heiner/BB/)

~~~
saagarjha
Yup we tried that ;) Unfortunately, during the competition we were having some
issues getting the Internet Archive to work–apparently there was some sort of
bug when showing the list dates that the page had been cached, so the way to
grab it was to guess a date and pick a day from there (which has since been
fixed). Of course, we found this out a couple of days after getting the
solution with a combination of brute force and the application of clever
constraints.

